
Kanye Goes Agile – Ships an album with continuous improvements - thebooglebooski
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/21/arts/music/kanye-west-life-of-pablo-tlop.html?ribbon-ad-idx=3&rref=business/media&module=Ribbon&version=context&region=Header&action=click&contentCollection=Media&pgtype=article
======
brianjking
I wish this was actually the title of the article. Haha! Thanks for sharing.

